# Hello



## lau (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi there, I'm Laura from Peterborough, Cambridgeshire. I'm an animal lover and now looking to home some lovely new mice.

Hello!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello I'm in March so not far, maybe you're the Laura that will be coming to see me next week


----------



## lau (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Ruth, that's me! See you tomorrow


----------



## Casuaruna (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello Laura!!


----------

